# How to make this?...



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

The orange and black thing on the wall? Looks like wood+really glossy paint. The orange might have some depth to it, can't really tell. In that case, maybe a hammer+wood+really glossy paint.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I viewed your link. I wouldn't know how to make it but it would be fun to try. Good for you for considering something different than a standard picture over a bed.


----------

